# Dessous home pod et problème



## gaetanh34 (11 Janvier 2021)

Salut, j’ai reçu mon HomePod mini hier, il a galère un peu hier soir, il a pas mal bugue mais je met ça sur le dos de mon wifi... ensuite tout à l’heure il a pas trop réussi les transferts de l’iPhone vers lui et inversement mais ça c’est rentré dans l’ordre. Après il met du temps quand je veux mettre ce que j’écoute de mon centre de controle vers le HomePod mini, mais ce qui me chargrine le plus c’est que j’ai l’impression que le dessous se décolle légèrement...
Ça me stress par ce que c’est mon cadeau de noel et qu’il est neuf d’hier donc pas trop envie qu’il soit déjà abîmé


----------



## RubenF (12 Janvier 2021)

Hello je ne vois aucuns soucis sur ta Homepod. Je pense que la mienne est dans le même état je vais quand même verifier ce soir et pourtant la mienne je la maltraite.


----------



## Karamazow (14 Janvier 2021)

Voici le mien dans le même état c’est normal : la partie inférieure est mobile pour permettre la formation et la propagation des fréquences basses.


----------

